# [EVDL] Spark-EV's Zotye



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just found this company today. Anyone familiar with Spark EV? Seen
the latest model called Zotye? http://www.spark-ev.com/zotye.html

It looks pretty good... 75MPH max. 110+ mile range. 3000+ cycles
on unnamed lithium polymer batteries. This another vaporware car?
They say they're taking orders now, but that doesn't actually mean
they are shipping the cars.

-Steven

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The comment about "EV list people" is actually on their website too
(#2 under "What is THE largest hurdle?" of
http://www.spark-ev.com/about-us.html). Has this company been
discussed before on the EVDL? Sounds like they've gotten some flak
before from "us". Perhaps the name "Wuzheng North America, LTD" is
familiar?

-Steven




> John G. Lussmyer <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Note that NONE of the pictures show anything that even hints at it being
> > an electric car.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's the "original" vehicle:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zotye_2008

No mention there (or after a few minutes of Google searches) about an
electric model or conversion.

Can't make heads or tails of who is behind the vehicle. It's listed in
some places as a Mitsubishi, other sites skip that, other sites imply
it's a rip of another model.. Who knows. I'm willing to bet those
pictures are all stock photos from the vehicle maker - there
definitely aren't any EV photos in the set.

Interesting -- From "About Us"

The Mistake -
So, after much research, even having actual employees in China
that visited the "factory", we placed an order -and paid in full - for
36 units - and we were scammed. Delivery was to be within 30 days. At
45 days, cars were not done. At 60 days, we re-visited the "factory"
and found that Jinan-Flybo is NOT the manufacturer of these vehicles.
In fact, Jinan-Flybo manufactures NOTHING; it is a 3-man broker shop.

Yet at their other website (http://www.wuzheng.com/) the link at the
bottom of the page goes to flybo-ev.com which redirects to
spark-ev.com

Could be an out of date design, but between that and the lack of any
evidence of the EV .. I'm suspicious. It doesn't fit with their about
us story.




> John G. Lussmyer <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Steven ** wrote:
> > > I just found this company today. Anyone familiar with Spark EV? Seen
> > > the latest model called Zotye? http://www.spark-ev.com/zotye.html
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What a crock.


> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> > it is due to the people on
> > the "EV Lists".
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It amazes me how companies have no clue how to market or communicate 
to customers which is usually a good indication of their future 
success when they alienate groups that support their cause. As seen on 
this list, the perception, communication, reputation and image of a 
new EV company is one of the key components to moving it forward in 
the market from both a customer and investor perspective.

M



> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> > Steven ** wrote:
> >> I just found this company today. Anyone familiar with Spark EV?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hehe funny. might be yet another scamster. amazing this human condition.
ask where there is one to see and someone nearby go there.

the price does seem a little good mainly because of the rather nice 
battery range.
I think it could be done with a good battery deal but not much room for 
profit, labor and custom parts tax and transport.

on paper it doesn't look good

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"Note that NONE of the pictures show anything that even hints at it being
an electric car.
They do show exhaust pipes."

And a gas fuel gauge and an oil pressure warning light! Also, looks like
they may have "photoshopped" out the exhaust pipe on the red car pictured
(and a really bad job of it I might add).

Barry Oppenheim


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 16 Jan 2008 at 8:19, John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> > Feel free to come out & drive one, we're in the business of selling cars, and
> > would not expect you to buy one without driving one. I understand you have
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Or (wild speculation) it could be an unauthorized Chinese copy of a
> > Mitsubishi design.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > BTW, it appears that the red one >has< been converted - by retouching the
> > photo to remove the tailpipe! And that's a pretty amateurish job, too.
> > Check out the photo on the right side of the page.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 16 Jan 2008 at 8:19, John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> > Or (wild speculation) it could be an unauthorized Chinese copy of a
> > Mitsubishi design.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Question: In the plethora of pictures on their site, why isn't there a
shot showing under the hood and/or the batteries?

Bill Dennis

--------------------------------------------------------------------
mail2web.com - Microsoft=AE Exchange solutions from a leading provider -
http://link.mail2web.com/Business/Exchange



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not to be another nay-sayer, but... what's with that video? If the
car is capable of highway speeds, why was it always moving so slow?
Hopefully it's just bad marketing. Cause the video certainly made it
seem like the Zotye can't go more than 20 mph (it was driving with
blinkers on getting passed by a moped)...

And any sound was covered with music. It's electric. We want to hear
that lack of engine noise!

-Steven



> Kaido Kert <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On Jan 16, 2008 6:04 PM, Steven ** <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > I just found this company today. Anyone familiar with Spark EV? Seen
> > > the latest model called Zotye? http://www.spark-ev.com/zotye.html
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't think it's possible to make a promotional video for an EV where the audio isn't replaced with or overwhelmed by an annoying music track.

----- Original Message ----
And any sound was covered with music. It's electric. We want to hear
that lack of engine noise!




_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Some professional said:
In my not so humble opinion, THE largest obstacle for the development of
electric cars for the mass-market in the past 15 has nothing to do with
batteries, oil companies, or other conspiracies - it is due to the people on
the "EV Lists".


ROTFL!

Man - I didn't know the "EV Lists" has so much
power out there in the real world!

This is awesume news!
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> patrick DonEgan wrote:
> > Some professional said:
> > In my not so humble opinion, THE largest obstacle for the development of
> > electric cars for the mass-market in the past 15 has nothing to do with
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I was enthusiastic about this one, now I am bracing myself to have 
> my hopes dashed yet again. It is hard to believe anyone with an 
> attitude like that could possibly be serious about selling EVs.

Yes, hard to believe for selling EVs, but the perfect mindset for 
ripping off the public: Instead of "find out what the public wants and 
supply it", just "make believe you have what they want and take their 
money".

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

